# Lucky Launcher II



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Anyone have the Lucky Launcher II? Thoughts, feedback, reviews, etc?

The reason I am asking is because I have a 6 month old that I just starting training. I currently throw bumpers out to him, but it is limited to about 25-30 yards in our back yard, which is great, but it the same thing day in and day out.

I would like to progress this so that I can get more distance, vary the angles, etc so that it does not seem like he is doing the same thing all of the time. In addition, it will also help when I start getting a little helper to sit out in the field and throw for me. 

I am interested to see if this is worth it? I know that the Bird Boy is better in that you can sit it out there and you do not need anyone else, but funds are limited, so I figured this was best approach, assuming quality is good.

Thanks
Doug


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Doug,
I have a winger type launcher and two box launchers. For short to medium marks, I prefer the ease of portability and set=up of the box launchers. Since you mentioned funds are limited, I'll point out that box launchers are almost half as much typically of the winger types. And if you're only working out to 30 yards, a spool of twine can replace $300 worth of electronics for a while. I haven't used the gun-type launchers, as they don't fit my needs. (remote throws, birds, etc)


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

dnf,

Can you provide more info on the box launchers, so I can check them out. Also, whereabouts in Western PA? I grew up just outside of Sharon.

Thanks
Doug


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Franklin, Pa. Not too far from Sharon. I have a ZingerWinger upland launcher and a GunnersUp. I really like the ease of portability and set up, although the zinger-winger is relatively easy also. Just a little bulkier to transport. For over 200 yards, the winger definitely give a higher arc for the dog to see, but for most times, the box launchers do just fine.

http://www.zingerwinger.com/xcart/product.php?productid=16139&cat=0&page=1

http://www.gunnersup.com/Box-Style-Launcher-p/gu-bsl.htm

Both are excellent products and I wouldn't want to recommend one over the other publically....I would be happy to discuss each one's pros and cons by PM.


----------

